# Fleury suprised me at the beach



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

We went to San Diego last weekend and took Fleury to the beach. Since dogs (not even leashed) are allowed on regular beaches, we ended up at a busy dog beach. I waited to take him off leash until we were a little ways down the shore since I wasn't sure how he would do with his recall and all the distractions, and being a beach, it wasn't contained by any fencing and I'm not sure if he can swim lol. 

We had a great time playing in the surf and splashing around. On our way out, we walked past a dog playing ball with his owner. He is absolutely ball crazy, but I didn't want him stealing the other dogs ball and interrupting their game so I gave a "leave it" followed by a "come." Imagine my surprise when he, in fact, left the ball and dog alone and came running back to my side. I almost fainted! I love being proved wrong when it's like this. 

I know we still have a ways to go with his training, but I was such a proud mom at that moment.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh please tell me you took pics of Fleury's first day at the beach?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

did he drink the ocean water? Cody could not seem to understand it was not for drinking. His butt paid the price lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good boy Fleury!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you go to Fiesta island? I love that place, with I could go more to the off leash dog beaches but I'm in north county and they're all a bit of a drive for me. So usually weekend only trips for me too, looking forward to more daylight during the summer though. 

Congrats with your pup too! And I agree were there pictures?!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Of course we took pictures! Lots and lots of pictures! The last one might be my favorite though - his post beach face lol. So much different than the first one taken on the way to the beach. 

@Chicagojosh - he didn't drink the water, but he loved the seaweed with the little oval shaped things that pop. He was grabbing one and then losing it in the surf and chasing it down again. hilarious. 

@Carriesue - we went to a dog beach called/in Del Mar. It was a nice beach, with a large shallow area for the pups to go into - SUPER busy though. But we went on a Saturday. When we come back to visit again, I might try taking him earlier in the morning or during a week day so we have less crowds to play in. 

He definitely tried to go in further, but we called him back to shore because of the whole not knowing if he can swim business. Maybe when it's warmer out, we'll get in the water and have him swim out to us, but it was far too cold for that in March! But as you can see from the pictures, he totally loved it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Love the head out of the window shot! And cool! Haven't been to the Del mar beach yet, definitely need to.

Great pictures!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job by your pup!


----------

